# And you thought we had problems with thermal expansion



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is some pictures from North Platte during the recent heat wave. I dont have all the details as these came in my email.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

hmmm..I dont know..im thinking 90% likely those are photoshopped.. 
I can see heat expansion causing ONE kink..but if you stretched out all the kinks in those two photos, you are probably looking at 50 feet of expansion! 

and did the other tracks not kink at all? 
or did they already fix them? 
and if that one track kinked THAT much, they would have had less severe kinks for hundreds of miles..would have shut down the railroad for a week. 
doesnt add up.. 
im guessing photoshop.. 

Scot


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Let us know if you find out any more???


----------

